# The 2nd Annual Coaster's Ham Jam Bicycle Show Atlanta, GA



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Feb 1, 2012)

Coasters Vintage Bicycle Club presents:

The 2nd Annual Coaster's Ham Jam Bicycle Show

Brought to you by Porkchop BMX and Evolution Bike Co. 

Additional sponsors: Smoopy's Vintage Bicycles (more to come!)

Date: Saturday, April 28th, 2012

Times:
Setup and registration: 8:00AM-11:00AM
Judging: 1:00PM
Awards: 2:00PM

Address: Parking lot of Evolution Bike Co.'s new location at 145 North Marietta Parkway, Marietta, GA 30060 (right off of Marietta Square)

All bicycles types and years welcome - enter to be judged or just show and shine, your choice!  

FREE to enter, FREE to attend!

All who enter at least one bike will receive a free show t-shirt (while supplies last - pre-registration encouraged to be sure you get a shirt and in the size you want).

10' X 10' swap spots available for $10. Be sure to bring a table! This fee is used 100% to offset the cost of putting on the show.

Food will be available at the show. Also, possibly live music. More details to follow as they're known!

For more info...

Call 678-575-4663 

e-mail Tylernewsome09@yahoo.com

Below are the judged categories you may enter your bike(s) into at the 2nd Annual Coaster's Ham Jam. If your bicycle could fit into more than one of the categories, please choose the category you feel your bicycle would compete best in.

Best Pre War Bicycle-
Your bicycle was manufactured before World War II. Major frame and part differences are characteristic of a Pre-war bicycle compared to a Post war Bicycle.

Best Post War Bicycle-
Your bicycle was manufactured after World War II. Please leave bicycles dating from 1970-Present out of this category.

Best Rat Rod Bicycle-
Your bike is built to be a Rat Rod.  Most Rat Rods appear "unfinished" (whether they actually are or not), with just the bare essentials to be ridden. Sometimes the customization will include using spare parts, or parts from another bicycle altogether. Flat paint, patina/rust, and 30's era automobile hot rod design elements are common on rat rod bicycles.

Best Kustom Bicycle-
Your custom bicycle has a frame that is built specifically for the rider. It is a one off a kind with kustom geometry made just for the one person. It is not a "production" bicycle.

Best 60’s-70’s Muscle Bike-
Your Muscle bicycle was produced from the mid 1960s through the end of the 1970s. Banana seats, sissy bars, and ape hangers are very common characteristics of Muscle bikes.

Best Track/Fixed Gear Bicycle-
Your fixed-gear bicycle (or fixed-wheel bicycle, sometimes known as a fixie) is a single speed bicycle that has no freewheel, meaning it cannot coast, as the pedals are always in motion when the bicycle is moving.

Best Mountain Bicycle-
Your mountain bike or mountain bicycle is a bicycle created for off-road cycling.

Best Road Bike-
Your bicycle was built for traveling at speed on paved roads.

Best Vintage Bicycle Survivor-
Your bicycle sits as it was sold new in the bike shop with all original components. Routine, maintenance and upkeep of the bike does NOT diminish its status as a survivor. However, no part, whether painted, chromed, or anodized should be refinished in any way. Replacement of grips or tires is allowed, although discouraged, and should be the same type/brand as the originals. The best examples of survivors are time capsules of vintage bicycle goodness.

Best Early BMX Bicycle- 
Your BMX bicycle is considered a BMX pioneer and was manufactured between the mid 1970 and 1982. 

Best 1983-1989 BMX Bicycle (RACE) -
Your BMX Bicycle was manufactured between 1982 and 1989 and built for the purpose of racing.

Best 80s Freestyle Bicycle-
You BMX bicycle was manufactured in the 1980s for the purpose of freestyle and flatland tricks

Best Mid-School Bicycle-
Your BMX Bicycle was manufactured between 1990 and 1998 for any type of BMX riding: race, freestyle, flatland, etc.

Best New-School-
Your BMX bicycle was manufactured between 1999- 2012 for any type of BMX riding.

The Other Bike Award-
Your bicycle does not fit in any of the categories above, but you would still like to compete. No Trophies or prizes will be given for the best other bike but you and your bicycle will be recognized.


----------



## JOEL (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi Tyler,

I came over last year, good potential there for a big crowd.

Unfortunately the weekend you have scheduled for this year's swap meet is the same as two of the biggest swap meets in the country, Memory Lane in Ohio and Ann Arbor Mi. 

JOEL


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Feb 4, 2012)

Show address has changed!

Address: Parking lot near Evolution Bike Co.'s new location at 305 Cherokee street , Marietta, GA 30060 (right off of Marietta Square)


Also most of the people our show attracts is will be too far away to make it to the memory lane show this year!

Sorry to hear you can't make it!


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Feb 5, 2012)

Additional sponsors: Smoopy's Vintage Bicycles, Stay Rad BMX, RatRodBikes.com And RatRodBmx.com (more to come!)


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Feb 19, 2012)

Hey all... I just got off the phone with old school guru and one of the top collectors in the world: Jeff Haney. He has agreed to be one of the judges for the BMX categories for the Ham Jam! What does this mean to you? It means the competition just got serious.... bring your A-game! Click the link for all the details on the show which is being held April 28th just outside of Atlanta.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Feb 19, 2012)

Please PM me if  interested in Prepaying for a $10 10x10 event swap meet space. 
Swap meet spaces the day of the show will be free, But you will not be guaranteed a space.

or

E-mail me at-
Tylernewsome09@yahoo.com

Be Paypal ready!


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Mar 9, 2012)

Here is how you pre-register your bike(s
 1. Go to http://hamjam.eventbrite.com/
 2. Click the big "REGISTER" button
 3. Fill out the information.
 4. If you have more than one bicycle, repeat this for each one.
 Pre-registration is your best chance of getting your t-shirt size preference (one free t-shirt provided by Porkchop BMX to each person who enters at least 1 bicycle to be judged).


----------



## macr0w (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm thinking about coming down for this.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## 1973rx3 (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm thinking of coming up for this with my family, I hope to run into one of my "sweet bros." brother!


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Apr 25, 2012)

Lots of chatter on Facebook... about 50 bikes pre-registered... and I know of at least another 50 that will be there that aren't registered. Superskunk is playing 11AM-2PM with raffle prizes given away after every song. Louie's Cafe is our food vendor onsite and will have biscuits in the morning and sandwiches, snacks and drinks all day. Jeff Haney is confirmed as one of the judges for the BMX classes. 

Oh, and I paid for the porta-jons yesterday so there will also be facilities onsite


----------



## 1973rx3 (Apr 27, 2012)

Made it to the Westin, hopefully we get a nice day tomorrow.  Hope to meet fellow Caber's and have a good ole time at the show with my wife and son.


----------



## 1973rx3 (Apr 28, 2012)

Had a good time, bought a couple things!  WoooHooo!


----------



## 1918 Ranger (Apr 29, 2012)

*Ham JAM*

Lets see your pics so I can see all I missed.  Horrible to miss when just 3 hours away.  Too many other commitments this time of year.


----------



## 1973rx3 (Apr 29, 2012)

I'll upload some that my wife took later.  Just got back to Palm Bay Florida today.


----------



## bsbauman (Jul 29, 2012)

Could any of you all recommend any restorers in the Atlanta area?

Thanks, 
Bradley


----------

